# Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced vs Corsair 500R



## gourabk (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am building a new gaming system and am confused between the *Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced* Mid Tower & the *Corsair 500R* (both pricing is the same).
Most seem to state that 500R is better, but I really like the gaming looks of the HAF 912 Advanced.

I wanted to know how exactly is the 500R better? And if taking the HAF 912 is a really bad choice?


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 29, 2012)

Not at all. Both are really nice cases. But the 500r has more internal space than 912 and has more fans.


----------



## gourabk (Aug 29, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Not at all. Both are really nice cases. But the 500r has more internal space than 912 and has more fans.



Thanks.
Also, I will go for GTX670 SLI later, will there be any problem with the HAF?


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 29, 2012)

No there won't be any prblm if you can provide sufficient airflow. An side intake will do a nice job.


----------



## Skud (Aug 29, 2012)

gourabk said:


> Thanks.
> Also, I will go for GTX670 SLI later, will there be any problem with the HAF?




If you have quite a few HDDs/SSDs along with a long graphics card, then the HAF 912 adv might create some problem. For SLI setup the problem will be compounded. Better go with 500R.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

both the cabinets are just fine...
but corsair 500r has more number of fans and better cable management 
and when you are going for sli that 200mm fan on the side will give you good cooling for the setup
IMO go for 500r


----------



## funskar (Aug 30, 2012)

Go for 500r..


----------



## gourabk (Aug 30, 2012)

Seems like I have to go with the 500R.


----------

